#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-04
<jayze> so I had a quick question. I am using gnome now, Notice that I don't really like how system resource dominant it is. I don't really want to reinstall however I would like to try budgie out as it is setup from this distro spin. Is there a way to do that by just installing some packages?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-06
<neothenoone> Hi
<neothenoone> Guys .. I installed Ubuntu Budgie today and it works great
<neothenoone> but i found a weird issue when connecting my ps4 controller over bluetooth
<neothenoone> when i connect it screen rotates 180
<neothenoone> anyone have this same issue
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-05
<TheSilentLink> Hi I when I press print screen nothing happens no sound and no screenshots in the picture folder. Anyone know why or where I can look to fix this? All my keybinds are default
<fossfreedom> TheSilentLink, is this Ubuntu Budgie - or have you installed ubuntu + budgie-desktop ?
<TheSilentLink> it's ubuntu budgie
<TheSilentLink> 18.10
<fossfreedom> You have reset all the keybindings ?
<TheSilentLink> yep but that didn't fix ti
<TheSilentLink> it*
<fossfreedom> resetting the keybindings resets the custom keyboard shortcuts for running gnome-screenshot
<TheSilentLink> I see at the bottom it says custom shortcuts and the screenshot one is disabled
<TheSilentLink> If I try to add print screen key to the custom shortcut nothing happens I doesn't want to accept it
<TheSilentLink> although the normal ones accept the print key
<fossfreedom> yeah - you first have to remove the print screen keybinding under the screenshots section
<fossfreedom> then you can set a custom keybinding for printscreen
<TheSilentLink> thanks works now!
<fossfreedom> yw
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-08
<callahanp> what the heck moment of the day:  I used the disks utility to mount a partition and it mounted it as root: /  It used to mount things as /media/user/sdax
<callahanp> #security
<callahanp> security
<roracle> hey there guys, does 18.10 use Wayland or Xorg?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-09
<whiskeydog> Hello! Wanted to say a quick hi before I lurked for a while; huge fan of ubuntu budgie, been motivated to possibly eventually try and contribute in my out-of-work time. Figured it would be best to watch discourse in here for a while before trying to dive in, but I've never contributed to anything linux-distro related before, so if anyone here feels like offering a small amount of guidance on where to
<whiskeydog> even start with such a task, that'd be fantastic. Regardless, keep up the good work, I'm gonna settle in to lurk now. :)
<fossfreedom> whiskeydog, hi and welcome
<fossfreedom> most discussion actually occurs here https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org
<fossfreedom> in terms of contributing - anything and everything is welcome ... just depends really what interests you
<whiskeydog> i'm a software engineer, have been for a while. would love to contribute, i figure starting with simple bugfixes or small features. i was already digging through discourse, so i'll continue to to do so.
<fossfreedom> great - any specific languages - or languages that you would like to get more experience with?
<whiskeydog> honestly i want the experience of contributing to a large scale OSS project the most
<whiskeydog> i figure i'm going to have to dig into valla to contribute meaningfully, which is fine. languages are languages.
<fossfreedom> ah - that means looking through upstream https://github.com/solus-project/budgie-desktop ... lots of issues ... various tags for "first time" etc for things to get started with
<fossfreedom> alternatively, the UB team is currently very interested in helping out with this project https://github.com/spheras/desktopfolder - its a key part of 19.04 and beyond
<whiskeydog> fantastic! same deal, start looking for beginner issues and just toss in a pull request?
<fossfreedom> sure
<whiskeydog> i do appreciate your help, even though i've been at this a very long time the thought of diving into anything distro-related has been daunting to me
<whiskeydog> i've liked UB enough that i think my motivation to contribute and help keep it alive has outweighed my anxiety in this case
<fossfreedom> happy to help - I'm more around on our discourse site - so if you can't find me here ... throw something there and I'll get back to you.
<whiskeydog> thank you very much
<whiskeydog> greatly appreciated
<fossfreedom> yw
